# right control lever for 2016 Honda HSS1332



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello. 
Just the other day my lever broke on the right side of my Honda snowblower. Of course like everything it's made out of plastic. Would anyone have instructions on how to replace this and where I can get a replacement lever? Ideally it would be nice if they had an aftermarket lever made out of metal!

Best regards
Stephen Thompson


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It looks like you just need the lever itself, which is 53175-V45-A01. $7.25 @ boats.net: https://www.boats.net/product/honda/53175-V45-A01


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Or a mountain bike brake lever? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Tabora! Just ordered it.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

I thought while I'm waiting for my handle to come in I would upload these instructions for everyone else may have this issue in the future.

I ended up purchasing one of the shop manuals and they give a pretty good description of how to put the handle back on. I would think there would be a Goldmine for a company to make these things out of aluminum or something a little more sturdy than plastic considering we often use these machines in -20 or lower cold conditions!


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

All fixed, easy install!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Stephen0523 said:


> Hello.
> Just the other day my lever broke on the right side of my Honda snowblower. Of course like everything it's made out of plastic. Would anyone have instructions on how to replace this and where I can get a replacement lever? Ideally it would be nice if they had an aftermarket lever made out of metal!
> 
> Best regards
> Stephen Thompson


the part is cheap , the procedure is not too difficult. have done it but I suggest you get theHonda shop manualwhere itis explained thoroughly with pictures. 

yes it should be aluminum.


----------

